# DAY Z



## tytheguy111 (Jun 29, 2014)

Who here likes day z 

And has funny stories

When my computer was up and running I always had hero skin cuz I never killed anyone except bandits but when I whould run into someone I whould use a Russian accent and ask them to take off there pants lol I just liked hearing people's reactions but this one guy from europe kept following me around and kept playing electronic music hahaha crazy times 

Now the standalone is out and it sucks

No cars or bases 

But other then that its fun 

They may have added it cuz my computer broke like 7 weeks ago


So share ur storys about day z


----------



## sunni (Jun 29, 2014)

day z sucks palls get survival infestion its much better and about 15$ cheaper


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> day z sucks palls get survival infestion its much better and about 15$ cheaper



:0 how dare you talk about day z like that 



Dude no shit one time I met FrankieonPcin1080p and jack frags 

And I put on a little kid like voice and said im gonna teabag you 


And ill check that game out but I doubt its any better yhen day z


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

day z has been in alpha for like....9 fucking months,....
its still just as poor and bad as it was 9 fucking months ago
its never been on sale and it costs 30 effin dollars.

survival infestation is much better, its also in alpha but it costs 5$. it runs smoother has a better interface has better graphics, works well.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> day z has been in alpha for like....9 fucking months,....
> its still just as poor and bad as it was 9 fucking months ago
> its never been on sale and it costs 30 effin dollars.
> 
> survival infestationView attachment 3192554 is much better, its also in alpha but it costs 5$. it runs smoother has a better interface has better graphics, works well.





I looked into it and it has like 8 weapons


And the reason day z is in alpha is cuz they are trying to do a console release


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> I looked into it and it has like 8 weapons
> 
> 
> And the reason day z is in alpha is cuz they are trying to do a console release


look i game competitively and know a lot
im just saying in my opinion money, grpahics, playstyle, community, easy use of interface and playing,
survivors is a much better game than the overally hyped up day z


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> look i game competitively and know a lot
> im just saying in my opinion money, grpahics, playstyle, community, easy use of interface and playing,
> survivors is a much better game than the overally hyped up day z





Alright 


Day Z standalone. Alot more people, more realistic zombies, more weapons, larger more detailed map, but I agree its hard to deal with the controls and desyncs happen all the time


Survival Instinct,

No lagging, not much desync from what I can tell by watching gameplay, not many weapons, small ass map, less realistic 

And it does seem a little easier to deal with inventory 

But just not what day z standalone is

Now the arma 2 mod version was incredible

Base building, cars, and better sniping gameplay

I love raiding bandit bases with just a DMR, satchel charges and 5 clips

Plus a Ghillie suit helps


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

im sorry wait youre comparing a game to another game youve never even tried before?

Theres barely any zombies IN day z to begin with.

Realistically how many guns you gunna find when a zombie appoc happens?
survival is much more realistic in the aspect that nothing is just handed to you instantly,
day z all you do is run to balota, wedging a coin into your W key because theres no auto run, run for 40 mins, get to balota, get everything handed to you....and than what?
thats all there is to the game at the moment and for 30$ ....


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> im sorry wait youre comparing a game to another game youve never even tried before?
> 
> Theres barely any zombies IN day z to begin with.
> 
> ...





Ive played war z which is the first version of infestation


Okay and guns are easy to come buy if shit happened

A gun owner gets bit and turn into a zombie and drops his weapon 

That whould happen quite alot since people whould be dumb enough to shoot at a group of zombies


Now im talking about America in Canada im sure guns are harder to come by even when its not a apocalypse

Are you really gonna compare this to infestation

GETTING STARTED! - DayZ Standalone - Ep.1: 




And look at this

Infestation Survivor Stories 1v11 Survive!: 






Guns aren't easy to come by in day z as it is cuz if u joined a large server then they already sucked all the guns up and you have to make friends or kill
Someone for a gun


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

aside from the gaming let me comment on your most ridiculous ignorant statement that we have no guns in canada

We have almost just as many as you guys do per person. given we have a lower population
youre so goddamn ignorant sometimes.

If this was a real appoc guns would NOT be easy to come by unless you had one at you currently when shit went down.
take a look at natural disasters and see how bad shit went when the government was down for 72 hours.

Im done with this conversation enjoy your 30$ game. lol if you like it you like , youre obviously not even willing to give the other one a chance which means youre no true gamer. and you have little to interested in actual gaming LOL but opinion is opinion you like day z and thats fine by me,


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

that post may have a bit harsh , my apologies honestly i just suggest for 5$ you pick up the other one as well


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 30, 2014)

the succession of those two last posts were hilarious. +rep



sunni said:


> If this was a real appoc guns would NOT be easy to come by unless you had one at you currently when shit went down.
> take a look at natural disasters and see how bad shit went when the government was down for 72 hours.


im no gamer, but enjoy a good apocalypse on occasion..


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> the succession of those two last posts were hilarious. +rep
> 
> 
> 
> im no gamer, but enjoy a good apocalypse on occasion..


yeah i went off a bit, i apologized though ! my bad


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i went off a bit, i apologized though ! my bad



Hahaha its fine 

Like you have to get a licence and shit and register it in Canada and its more difficult

I thought about moving to Canada a while back but I whould be a outcast hahaha

Like with the guns I have and the eminence amount of ammo I have I whould have to smuggle it


Down here I can buy a shot gun at the flea market and its under the radar 

Fuck my little ar-22 I got for 145 at the flea market

 


Shit like that is going to be rare in a couple years with all this bullshit school shootings


----------



## lowryderlove (Jul 1, 2014)

There have been many of these games out recently. War z is horrible renamed to Infestation. I want day z but won't pay 30 bucks for it. I've played all the others Nether, Rust etc, and none are up to my standards yet..


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 2, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> There have been many of these games out recently. War z is horrible renamed to Infestation. I want day z but won't pay 30 bucks for it. I've played all the others Nether, Rust etc, and none are up to my standards yet..



If you have arma 2 the day z mod is free

And they recently made a mod for arma 3 which also I think is free


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> look i game competitively and know a lot
> im just saying in my opinion money, grpahics, playstyle, community, easy use of interface and playing,
> survivors is a much better game than the overally hyped up day z


I game from a casual point of view, And most people i talk to in gaming circles know, have played, and enjoyed day-z, yet this is the first i've ever heard of survivors. The day-z gamers don't seem to consider it overhyped, they love it for what it is. It does indeed simply appear to be your opinion.

Last i recall, you play(ed) a fair bit of WoW. So in my opinion you're not a real gamer either


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 2, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> There have been many of these games out recently. War z is horrible renamed to Infestation. I want day z but won't pay 30 bucks for it. I've played all the others Nether, Rust etc, and none are up to my standards yet..




OMG fuck nether

I didn't know them fuckers teleported

I thought of a good game


It's called 15 

Its 15 years after a infectious disease made the brain function cease and the only part of the brain that works is the aggressive part

There aren't many zombies left after 15 years and the military fell 3 months ago and your whats left of the unit and each player spawn wear BDUs and a knife and cars still work but at first they all need repairing

It will take all the good aspects of day z abd throw them into a gane style like rust were you can build and team up with people

And there will be the same hunger thurst and blood like day z standalone 

You can also have a farm and capture animals to put in the farm 

I think it should take place in the Appalachian area like in Virginia were the area has medows heavy forests and vallys


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 2, 2014)

If you're a bandit then you'll find more loot but your weapons and cars will run out quicker


And if you're friendly you wont find as much loot but your stuff lasts a long time 

The controls should be like war z

If I knew how to make games and stuff and if I knew what all I needed then I whoyld start a kikstarter and anyone who donates is guaranteed the game


----------



## lowryderlove (Jul 2, 2014)

My idea is better.

Okay the gsme defiance mixed with day z mixed with planetside 2.

Game is open world pop apocalypse. You have whole player controlled cities that you have to pay rent to etc to join. These cities are fully build able and upgradable and are the best defense against rival towns, bandits, and zombie hoards. 

The game does have permadeath however it also has an in depth storyline. Each time you start a Character, your back story is randomly generated, and you will have missions. These missions take place in the form of flash back instances. You and a group of other players before the events that happened that led to the game. These scenarios are random, and each person will be assigned to a different role in the scenario.

Keeping with the random generation, some of these past events will lead into a two part event that can result in player death or injury. An example of this is a scenario that takes 5 players and puts them in the past. One of the players decides he wants to be an ass hole and severely injures the others leaving them for dead. Then part 2 of the event starts present day, the same group of players meeting up again through randomly generated circumstances. 

This will not only allow for an open survival world, but allow for a deep story system to bring life to that world. 

This imho would be the perfect mix for what I'm looking for while discouraging the greifing that plauge current survival games.


----------



## lowryderlove (Jul 3, 2014)

I am gonna pick Day z up today.. it anyone wants to join me!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 8, 2014)

I play dayz , my steam name is the same as my name here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 8, 2014)

is day z any good?


----------



## Gmz (Jul 23, 2014)

I use to play the shit out of that infestation game back when it was warz, I was up to overall rank 6 bandit for a while till i stopped playing. Name was zKitty... Miss that game . Was in a very entertaining europe based clan buncha hilarious friendly people i use to play with daily. Anyway I like it a lot more then dayz for the mere simplicity of it


----------



## srh88 (Jul 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> yeah i went off a bit, i apologized though ! my bad


with dayz being a standalone now.. i expect a good amount from it.. awesome concept and the vids make it look like a lot fun ... so with it being a standalone.. expect updates.. the servers are always packed by what i read.. if my pc can run it with no issues im definitely getting it


----------

